# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Clips, mobile video editing software application, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/clips

Clips on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Clips brings fun and simple video creation to iPhone and iPad"

April 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to use Apple Clips

Published on Apr 6, 2017




> Apple's square-video-making video tool has amazing auto-captions
> and plenty of effects. Let's dive in!

----------


## Airicist

Apple Clips Tutorial | How to Use Apple Clips App

Published on Apr 8, 2017




> In this Apple Clips tutorial, we Live Demo Apple’s new app, “Clips”. Learn how to record, edit, add live titles, effects and overlays, and share your video with the world! If you have any questions, don’t hesitate to comment below. Please like and subscribe if you found this video helpful, thanks guys!
> App Store Description:
> 
> Clips is a new app for making fun videos to share with friends, family, and the world. With a few taps you can create and send a video message or tell a quick story with animated text, graphics and emoji, music, and more. 
> 
> Videos made easy:
> 
> • Clips lets you create videos in real time using simple controls — no timeline, tracks, or complicated editing tools
> • Shoot live video and photos or add them from your library
> ...

----------

